# wasting in loaches



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello- I have an on going problem with wasting disease in loaches- mainly clowns, but also sometimes it has spread to other fish in the tank.

Can someone please give me some pointers/information about this problem- I've tried external and internal parasitic meds, water changes, substrate changes, bleaching the tank, you name it... and still the loaches waste away.

FYI- I'm new to this forum but I am an experienced FW aquarium keeper, and have worked in multiple pet and aquarium stores so I have the basics down pretty well. I am also not afraid to read and research anything that might help. I am just not sure where to look.

thanx!


----------

